# Model 2002 Year 1971



## lcdoalvarez (Oct 11, 2014)

I recently bought Model 2002 year 1971 project car unassembled. I like to obtain exact car specifications in order restore it. Where can I input the seven (7) Vin number to receive such information.

Thanks. Orlando


----------



## John in VA (Feb 21, 2006)

Decodificador VIN: http://www.bmwclasicos.com/vin.php
You can send an email to the BMW Archiv along with your VIN and they can tell you the model, date of production and exterior color: [email protected]


----------

